# Buyer



## LoneStarBaby (Oct 31, 2013)

Do y'all know where I could possibly sell my boer goat for breeding? I want to start looking for a buyer but I just don't know where to start


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Well, you could start by putting an ad on here in the classifieds. There is also a forum on Facebook....Boer Goats For Sale. Craigslist is also popular with a lot of people. 

Be sure to post some good pics of her. It will help her sell faster. List your location as well and price/private treaty with contact info.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

^^^ I agree...also I was thinking about doing this. Making flyers and putting them at the feed stores and tractor supply.....they have a board for adds. You could basically put them anywhere that goat people would be. If your on a busy road you could put a sign out.


----------



## LoneStarBaby (Oct 31, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, good luck.


----------

